# General > Music >  a caithness festival?

## cesare

like a summer time one with live bands mabey a 2 day one? bring some money and tourism into the county plus give some of the talented residents a chance to show people there talent
just  a idea i had

----------


## the_big_mac

This cant be for real?!

----------


## davem

For a start you might say have a one day show, how about the Dammies in Thurso 9th of August perhaps.

----------


## Jeid

How about we call it the Big Gig?

----------


## rob murray

> This cant be for real?!


And why not ? If Ullapool can have an event ( loopallu ) why not Caithness...question is where to hold the event ? Interesting that the C and W festival is held in Halkirk !!!

----------


## loganbiffy

I agree with the OP, can hardly call The Big Gig a Caithness Festival!
Could have it somewhere that is bigger than the dammies and have 2 stages over 2 days, and also have some fun stuff for younger ones.

I realise the amount of work and money this would take but it is not a bad idea.
It is a lot of work planning and finance wise, but is something that could be looked into.

----------


## the_big_mac

> How about we call it the Big Gig?


Yeah, good idea! 

We should get a couple of Stevens trailers for the stage too?

I wonder if Chobbers would do the sound?

----------


## cesare

was a idea me and a few freinds had 

talkin about where to hold it lol we live in the n.e of scotland there certainly enough empty fields 

i am one person you no i have some freinds that would be more than willing to help but i have no idea where to start askin questions.ive thought about going and asking for planning permission n that but i already no what the answer would be before i stepped into the council offices no offence but they would prob think i was dreaming

im thinking it could be what caithness really needs.........show people we aint all about country dancing ect not that i have a problem with country dancing but cmon its 2008 we aint in the dark ages anymore

----------


## gollach

> How about we call it the Big Gig?


We could have it on the same weekend as another music festival in the Highlands. Tartan Heart, perhaps?  ::

----------


## cesare

> We could have it on the same weekend as another music festival in the Highlands. Tartan Heart, perhaps?



nah really we need individuality u no something that wick has produced itself we have county shows ect but they are other places too , we need somthin that is just hosted a preformed in wick.not meanin as in only wick people will b there i mean everyone same as musicians they could come from all over have set times to do there things ect

----------


## cesare

i mean im a rapper i would certainly consider preforming live also have a few other people who does same no some bands ect would be nice

----------


## Phoebus_Apollo

You wouldn`t be related to the  the ubiquitous "Kristafur" would you?

----------


## cesare

> You wouldn`t be related to the  the ubiquitous "Kristafur" would you?



huh??

nah i doubt that im here only to give a idea 

reminds me of a lyric i wrote......


"people need to feel me before they start judging............if your a hater then you aint amounting to nothing"

----------


## K dragon

........................ ::

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> ........................


lol............................... ::

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Without whizzing on anyone's chips, I seriously doubt anyone in Caithness has the ability and the insider's knowledge, much less the vision, patience and will to make such a 'weekender' possible. These days, it's easier to attract wind farms to the area than curious punters. Anyone brave enough to take it on, however, deserves respect and all the good luck in the world.

----------


## zebedy

> ........................





> lol...............................



lol............................... ::

----------


## Gleber2

> like a summer time one with live bands mabey a 2 day one? bring some money and tourism into the county plus give some of the talented residents a chance to show people there talent
> just a idea i had


Essentially a good idea but in practical terms, a waste of time. For several years we had the Edge of the World  festivals in Thurso which were fairly well supported as they were free. Much time and energy went into the last one which was well publicised and had Jehro Tull's guitarist, Mick Abraham with Gary Moore's drummer, Graham Walker come up from London and three other well respected name Scottish bands and no-one supported it because it cost £10 entrance,(Skins and one pint). Nuff sed!!!!

----------


## cesare

> Essentially a good idea but in practical terms, a waste of time. For several years we had the Edge of the World  festivals in Thurso which were fairly well supported as they were free. Much time and energy went into the last one which was well publicised and had Jehro Tull's guitarist, Mick Abraham with Gary Moore's drummer, Graham Walker come up from London and three other well respected name Scottish bands and no-one supported it because it cost £10 entrance,(Skins and one pint). Nuff sed!!!!



no offense but if i wouldnt of went there either
no idea who any of these people are.............im young ......
and would be appealing to everyone all ages all types of music not the same in no aspect why would i want to put a show on that has already been done,,,

----------


## moncur

> no offense but if i wouldnt of went there either
> no idea who any of these people are.............im young ......
> and would be appealing to everyone all ages all types of music not the same in no aspect why would i want to put a show on that has already been done,,,


Erm you dont have to be old to know who Gleber2 is talking about. Im young in comparison to some orgers here and I've heard of Graham Walker and Mick Abraham.

With regards to a festival to reach all styles and ages, are you for real?
You're gonna have hip hop, metal bands, a pipe band, hardcore trance, jazz musicians, ceilidh bands, indie bands and a big band on the same stage over the course of a weekend? I'd like to see that!

----------


## cesare

> Erm you dont have to be old to know who Gleber2 is talking about. Im young in comparison to some orgers here and I've heard of Graham Walker and Mick Abraham.
> 
> With regards to a festival to reach all styles and ages, are you for real?
> You're gonna have hip hop, metal bands, a pipe band, hardcore trance, jazz musicians, ceilidh bands, indie bands and a big band on the same stage over the course of a weekend? I'd like to see that!




exactly i would too

----------


## gollach

> exactly i would too


as long as it's in Wick, right?  ::

----------


## cesare

yeah hosted and preformed in wick

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> yeah hosted and preformed in wick


 
is that preformed or performed, I'm confused & it would also be a PA mans nightmare. Hope you have a HUGE budget

----------


## Cazaa

> With regards to a festival to reach all styles and ages, are you for real?
> You're gonna have hip hop, metal bands, a pipe band, hardcore trance, jazz musicians, ceilidh bands, indie bands and a big band on the same stage over the course of a weekend? I'd like to see that!


Try the St. Magnus Festival on Orkney. It caters for most tastes, including poetry and proses!

----------


## K dragon

i think my brain just leaked onto the floor..... ::

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Try the St. Magnus Festival on Orkney. It caters for most tastes, including poetry and proses!


poetry & prose are all the rage just now & if you're on the ferry you always have that rocking feeling

----------


## cesare

lol it was a idea but yet again shot down and drained and i wonder why  people still try nowadays congrats

----------


## rob murray

Ok in case any of you missed the point...Ullapool..very succesful indeed and started from scratch in a very small community. A 2 day event is possible and does not involve rocket science. If you build it they will come Of course local "musos", a minority group if ever there was one, will sneer and throw buckets of cynicsm at the concept ( as can be seen by gthe pathetic nonssne largely posted above ) and indeed any event held....but thats to be expected...the masses will turn out they always do. Ah but I here myself say, where do we hold it..Wick..nah Thursonians wont come...Thurso....hell Wickers wont go.....get a life !!!!

----------


## rob murray

> Erm you dont have to be old to know who Gleber2 is talking about. Im young in comparison to some orgers here and I've heard of Graham Walker and Mick Abraham.
> 
> With regards to a festival to reach all styles and ages, are you for real?
> You're gonna have hip hop, metal bands, a pipe band, hardcore trance, jazz musicians, ceilidh bands, indie bands and a big band on the same stage over the course of a weekend? I'd like to see that!


Sorry you are in a minority here : the guys mentioned are well in there late 50's / early 60's, a core audience of 14 - 25 werent even born when these guys had their moment...

----------


## rob murray

> lol it was a idea but yet again shot down and drained and i wonder why people still try nowadays congrats


Well done for even having the idea, dont let a bunch of self opiniated, cynics ( is cyniscm in the water supply up there ? ) dampen you. As I have said ( and correctly if I may congratulate myself ) Ullapool is a shining example of what can be done.....I also notice that the cynics know this damn well fine, which is why no one came after me on this thread.

You know what, this nonsense has so hacked me off that I am going to publically pledge that there will be a music festival ( of some kind ) next year...anyone fancy getting involved !!!!

----------


## Flyermonkey

Previous discussion on Northern Lights Festival...

Northern Lights Festival

I still stand by that its a good idea, would be willing to pitch in, if you want to PM me Rob?

----------


## rob murray

> Previous discussion on Northern Lights Festival...
> 
> Northern Lights Festival
> 
> I still stand by that its a good idea, would be willing to pitch in, if you want to PM me Rob?


Great stuff will do. Glad to hear from an optimist, a rare sight on these pages !! Good job that there are a few optimists about willing to challenge prevailing wisdom.....otherwise we would all  be still living in caves. Heres a thought, when Marconi ( invented wireless communciations ) first pitched his idea to investors etc he said that he had a broadcasting system which consisted of a broadcast device and a reciever device capable of transmitting voices from one point to another, when the investors asked what lay between the devices he replied nothing ( hence wireless ) accordingly ( and true story ) they thought him insane.....So is it insane to think through the logistics / budgets required to deliver a festival....I think not...mind you the bill might not be upto what the cynics require....however as they are in a very small minority ( no more than 10 I would think ) then we have a total 2 county population of 39,990 to target ( not counting visitors from out with the area ) lol lol lol ....the madcap laugh !!!!!!

----------


## rob murray

Oh forgot to mention, there is also the Wizard festival in New Deer, near Peterhead this year.. usually attended by c3000

Headliners include Supergrass and more.  ( do any of you cynics recognise the name Supergrass ??? )

----------


## rob murray

Silence...yawn....yawn....yawn

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Silence...yawn....yawn....yawn


you need to get out more & supergrass. You really are a funny guy........

OK Cesare & Rob. Money where mouth is. Go for it. I'll be in the audience.

----------


## Deemac

I'll be in the beer tent sheltering from the rain with the other 6 people that turned up!! :Smile:

----------


## Chobbersjnr

I'd book limelights 40K+ of line array now......

----------


## K dragon

the enthusiasm is great.

probability and logic, thats another matter.

----------


## gollach

> I'll be in the beer tent sheltering from the rain with the other 6 people that turned up!!


Beer tent! Count me in.  :Grin:

----------


## dogman

> lol it was a idea but yet again shot down and drained and i wonder why  people still try nowadays congrats


nice try. i like the IDEA. which is all it is. fair play for wanting to do something for music, not enough wanting to do so, but if respected musicians are going to react like the way the have on this thread then why bother? 
the older musicians on the scene should be trying harder to encourage such ideas rather than ridicule them on first view.

----------


## rob murray

> you need to get out more & supergrass. You really are a funny guy........
> 
> OK Cesare & Rob. Money where mouth is. Go for it. I'll be in the audience.


No you'll not, you and the other cynics ( about 95% of people who have posted on this thread ) are barred...

----------


## rob murray

> nice try. i like the IDEA. which is all it is. fair play for wanting to do something for music, not enough wanting to do so, but if respected musicians are going to react like the way the have on this thread then why bother? 
> the older musicians on the scene should be trying harder to encourage such ideas rather than ridicule them on first view.


given the smarmy know it all attitudes conveyed, "respect" is a word I wouldnt use here

----------


## rob murray

> I'll be in the beer tent sheltering from the rain with the other 6 people that turned up!!


Well, well, well, welcome to the village idiot !!! Tent.....just shows how stupid you are...tents cost money....the festival will be delivered through fixed venues, costs = nothing ( no toilet / sanitation costs either )....you do not have a clue do you !!!!

----------


## rob murray

> I'd book limelights 40K+ of line array now......


Well if you want to deliver a professional sound you buy the best, glad you endorse Limelight

----------


## rob murray

Loopallu, Loopallu Loopallu Loopallu, Wizzard, Wizzard Wizzard, Northern Lights Northern Lights...........................what bits about these small community festivals do you not understand.....finance / logistics / bill.........................bozos !!!!

----------


## rob murray

[quote=Chobbersjnr;410839]you need to get out more & supergrass. You really are a funny guy........

 Me go out more lol lol lol lol.........well Isacc, thats the pot calling the kettle black, stick to insulting neeps please !

----------


## gollach

> Well, well, well, welcome to the village idiot !!! Tent.....just shows how stupid you are...tents cost money....the festival will be delivered through fixed venues, costs = nothing ( no toilet / sanitation costs either )....you do not have a clue do you !!!!


Tents cost money but so does a council let, and we are talking about a lot of money.  If you are thinking about a free fixed venue you'll need to look at something like a village hall, I suppose.  Hard to find one of those with decent acoustics for an event like this, although the Durness one is decent.

----------


## Deemac

> Well, well, well, welcome to the village idiot !!! Tent.....just shows how stupid you are...tents cost money....the festival will be delivered through fixed venues, costs = nothing ( no toilet / sanitation costs either )....you do not have a clue do you !!!!


Mmmm (to bite or not to bite??) - actually I do have a VERY good clue as I ran Edge of the World Music Festival for seven years running and am fully aware just how much tent hire is. I see humour is not lost on you - good luck with your own ventures (you'll need it!!)

----------


## guitarzan

let's all just grab an acoustic and chip in a fiver for beer and shelter...

----------


## rob murray

> Mmmm (to bite or not to bite??) - actually I do have a VERY good clue as I ran Edge of the World Music Festival for seven years running and am fully aware just how much tent hire is. I see humour is not lost on you - good luck with your own ventures (you'll need it!!)


Good, then why post the 6 people in a tent nonsense ...is this from experience ?

----------


## rob murray

> Tents cost money but so does a council let, and we are talking about a lot of money. If you are thinking about a free fixed venue you'll need to look at something like a village hall, I suppose. Hard to find one of those with decent acoustics for an event like this, although the Durness one is decent.


correct me if Im wrong here...but I didnt mention council lets

----------


## gollach

fixed venues with toilets?

Maybe you can get Mackay's hotel for free instead then?

----------


## rob murray

> fixed venues with toilets?
> 
> Maybe you can get Mackay's hotel for free instead then?


A good start, there are any more, it all depends on the tie in with the sponsor..hint hint

----------


## Chobbersjnr

Talk's cheap, don't cost a thing. Untill I see the "Rob Murray Fest" in neon lights from every significant landmark in the world it's all talk, talk, talk & no walk.

Let's see your walk & prove you're not the only neep that's worth an insult & if you really must use my name rather than my username it's Isaac not Isacc. 

Man I felt like Jeid for a minute there.

How is Jeid anyway?? :Wink: 

aye Rob you've always talked & talked & talked & had the summer hit of the year for as long as I've been able to comprehend the english language & nothing seems to change. I'm all for a Caithness music festival but the likelyhood of it actually happening is slim IMHO unless of course the font of ALL knowledge steps up & organises the mother of all festivals.

----------


## rob murray

Talk..talk talk...what exactly are you accusing me of, ie all talk and no delivery....in what context ? What summer hit are you on about ( cant remember me ever refering to anything like it on this platform )  and whats this to do with the relevance to the thread ? Speak to Jeid yerself you know where he works.

Oh by the way money where my mouth is...well well well eh ! If I were you Id back off.

----------


## Gleber2

> Talk..talk talk...what exactly are you accusing me of, ie all talk and no delivery....in what context ? What summer hit are you on about ( cant remember me ever refering to anything like it on this platform ) and whats this to do with the relevance to the thread ? Speak to Jeid yerself you know where he works.
> 
> Oh by the way money where my mouth is...well well well eh ! If I were you Id back off.


Good grief, man, you sound more childish than you used to. ::

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> If I were you Id back off.


sounds threatening ::  ::  

comedy sketch shows for ITV. loads of inspiration in your posting

----------


## rob murray

> Good grief, man, you sound more childish than you used to.


Well John, Yes, I totally agree, I still am "childish" and proud off it. You see Billy Childish ( google the name....he's recorded 100 plus albums ) recently wrote a book highlighting how up to the age of 13 people see music as it is, ie innocently and wholly to be enjoyed...after 13 this basic premise is distorted by the media and know alls who influence opinions, hence as we get older we basically lose touch with the innocence attributed to the perception we held as 13 year olds. In other words negative cyncism creeps in.. ie dont like this music because they look like this...dont like this music because they cant play / too old / to soft etc etc etc. I replied to this thread because I connected with the innocence..lets have a festival...and why not..or as Salvidor Dali once put it ( and paraphrased by Pete Wylie : Story of the Blues ) " The city intellectuals of this world are divorced from the realities of the full bloodied body of the soil and as such are rootless fools"....ponder this for a moment eh and remember the days of innocence, I have, a long long time ago !

----------


## Gleber2

> Well John, Yes, I totally agree, I still am "childish" and proud off it. You see Billy Childish ( google the name....he's recorded 100 plus albums ) recently wrote a book highlighting how up to the age of 13 people see music as it is, ie innocently and wholly to be enjoyed...after 13 this basic premise is distorted by the media and know alls who influence opinions, hence as we get older we basically lose touch with the innocence attributed to the perception we held as 13 year olds. In other words negative cyncism creeps in.. ie dont like this music because they look like this...dont like this music because they cant play / too old / to soft etc etc etc. I replied to this thread because I connected with the innocence..lets have a festival...and why not..or as Salvidor Dali once put it ( and paraphrased by Pete Wylie : Story of the Blues ) " The city intellectuals of this world are divorced from the realities of the full bloodied body of the soil and as such are rootless fools"....ponder this for a moment eh and remember the days of innocence, I have, a long long time ago !


So, will we be seeing you in Bay City Rollers outfits and playing in the Jock Rocks again?
By the way, it is not considered good Org etiquette to refer to Orgers by their real names.

----------


## rob murray

> So, will we be seeing you in Bay City Rollers outfits and playing in the Jock Rocks again?
> By the way, it is not considered good Org etiquette to refer to Orgers by their real names.


lol lol lol  aye...but I lost the troosers...maybe you can lend me some auld pop art gear left over from the Actual Facts. Why not use your name...I post with mine...Ive nothing to hide....etiquette....lol lol lol with the crap that flys around here lol lol lol

----------


## Deemac

> Good, then why post the 6 people in a tent nonsense ...is this from experience ?


It was meant to convey humor!! (you know . . . leading on from the previous comment that chobbers left about being in the audience!!!!!) . . . . . . . . (was it too subtle for you?).

Jeez, what's wrong with some people on this forum?!! Lighten up Rob, you sound way too stressed and touchy for a man about to embark on a Caithness Festival mission (and believe me - and this is from experience - if you ain't stressed now, I guarantee you will be by the time your finished!!)

 - I leave you to rant on your own (exit from thread).

----------


## Gleber2

> I post with mine...Ive nothing to hide....etiquette....lol lol lol with the crap that flys around here lol lol lol


I did not write the rules and everyone knows who Gleber2 is,  but there are others who might prefer to remain anon.

----------


## rob murray

> I did not write the rules and everyone knows who Gleber2 is, but there are others who might prefer to remain anon.


Ok thats me ta ta !

----------


## K dragon

was i ever this bad?

----------


## Tubthumper

Hold on now, Rob's got the right idea. Its simple really. All you need is some bands and toilets. 
You old cynics should pay attention and get into this. 

Remember it's not all that long ago we nearly had Oasis up to play at an open-air Big Gig.

----------


## Gleber2

> Hold on now, Rob's got the right idea. Its simple really. All you need is some bands and toilets. 
> You old cynics should pay attention and get into this. 
> 
> Remember it's not all that long ago we nearly had Oasis up to play at an open-air Big Gig.


If only it were that easy. I have felt for many years that Caithness needs a largish festival. Orkney has Blues, folk and science and Shetland has several festivals which have been very successful for many years as has Ullapool with Lupallu and the Guitar festival. Ever since the demise of the Thurso Folk Festival in the seventies there has been nothing except the Edge of the World in Thurso. Everything was fine with the Edge until money was raised and a much more ambitious festival was arranged  and was a catastrophe financially. 
It is sad that we can't have a successful event in Caithness but we do seem to have a public that is criminally apathetic about such events and won't suport live music if there is a ticket charge. Perhaps MR Murray can pull something off with his enthusiasm, bussiness acumen and big mouth and indeed I wish him all the luck in the world if he attempts it.
 It needs to be noted, however, that this sort of event needs a boss and that the musos and public have to abide by the dictates of that boss as far as choice of music, set list etc is concerned.
Good luck to anyone who thinks it will be an easy task to take this commitment on board. Some of us old cynics speak from much experience of musical life in Caithness and are aware of the hurdles.

----------


## the_big_mac

Have I missed something!??!!

I along with a couple of other hero's were laughing earlier on in this thread at the suggestion of a caithness music festival, *BECAUSE THERE IS ONE!

*Yeah it might not be Monsters of Rock, but its a starting point.  3 years ago when we all started to talk about putting The Big Gig together we went through all this rubbish and decided to learn the lessons from Edge Of The World and start small.

Now in its third year it has hardly been the most successful enterprise ever, largely because of the weather, but I remember sitting in Veiwfirth field watching some of the early edge of the world fests and having a great time.  Give The Big Gig time and support to grow and you never know, it might actually become popular.

Or Rob, maybe you could just rubbish that fest and start your own massive one straight off the bat, get Radio 1 to cover it and Junkie's like Winehouse and Docherty to headline it and your laughing.  Cause it seems that's what your hell bent on doing now.

----------


## Tubthumper

Rob, perhaps you could PM an orger called uppieballad. He used to post regularly, giving advice to our local musos. 
He also had some grand ideas regarding live festivals - in fact if I'm not mistaken it was he who was going to get Oasis to play up here.
Can't remember any of the details now, and not sure where he's gone, but I'm certain he'd keep you right. You've got a lot in common.
Maybe some of the older Caithness music afficianados could remind me?

----------


## Tubthumper

> Have I missed something!??!!
> 
> I along with a couple of other hero's were laughing earlier on in this thread at the suggestion of a caithness music festival, *BECAUSE THERE IS ONE!*
> 
> Yeah it might not be Monsters of Rock, but its a starting point. 3 years ago when we all started to talk about putting The Big Gig together we went through all this rubbish and decided to learn the lessons from Edge Of The World and start small.


What about the Caithness Music Festival. It might not interest many 15-20 year olds but it's been established for yonks and I bet there's a fair few on here who have certificates for Caithness dialect hidden away...
But back to the point BM, you're absolutely correct. Too easy to write off the small stuff that exists when we're dreaming of Glastonbury. You're doing the right thing by starting small too.
Maybe you could get Rob M on board to point you in the right direction?

----------


## the_big_mac

> What about the Caithness Music Festival. It might not interest many 15-20 year olds but it's been established for yonks and I bet there's a fair few on here who have certificates for Caithness dialect hidden away...
> But back to the point BM, you're absolutely correct. Too easy to write off the small stuff that exists when we're dreaming of Glastonbury. You're doing the right thing by starting small too.
> Maybe you could get Rob M on board to point you in the right direction?



True, I didnt even think of that.  Also with what Fats said earlier about a folk festival.  Didnt even know one had existed.

I dont have a lot to do with the big gig this year, however I will be attending and lending my support.

What amazes me is all the suggestions of folk wanting different stuff, poetry, traditional music ect.  Have any of these folks approached K Dragon and suggested, or offered their help, to make these part of the big gig?

----------


## zebedy

> Hold on now, Rob's got the right idea. Its simple really. All you need is some bands and toilets. 
> You old cynics should pay attention and get into this.



My brain has now joined the others that have spilled out onto the floor.....

----------


## Tubthumper

> My brain has now joined the others that have spilled out onto the floor.....


 Sorry about your brain Zeb. I was only kidding...

----------


## Jeid

I wouldn't worry about it too much Tubthumper... he's a drummer, there wasn't much in there tbh  ::

----------


## zebedy

Said from a chap with 2 more holes in his head than the average human?

Surly your head is in some whip too? 

And you surly whistle when the wind gets up?

 :Smile:

----------


## Jeid

Actually, the whistle is awesome.

I do indeed have a couple of small holes in my head, correct... but I'd rather have two small holes in my ears than one big empty hole between them  :Wink: 

Is this getting too much for the drummers?  :Wink:

----------


## zebedy

And this is from a guy who walks like he holding a plectrum between his cheeks?      :P

----------


## Tubthumper

I could take the hump at those cracks about drummers as I think I may be one (two-three-four).
Remember Ozz-Fest? Maybe we could have Rob-Fest...

----------


## lagertops

Get along to the BIG GIG on the 9th Aug.Tell all your friends about it and hopefully it will be a great day.Only £3 as well.Remember T in the Park had to start somewhere!

----------


## Jeid

> I could take the hump at those cracks about drummers as I think I may be one (two-three-four).
> Remember Ozz-Fest? Maybe we could have Rob-Fest...


Surely you're in retirement now?

----------


## Gleber2

> True, I didnt even think of that. Also with what Fats said earlier about a folk festival. Didnt even know one had existed.
> 
> I dont have a lot to do with the big gig this year, however I will be attending and lending my support.
> 
> What amazes me is all the suggestions of folk wanting different stuff, poetry, traditional music ect. Have any of these folks approached K Dragon and suggested, or offered their help, to make these part of the big gig?


The Viewfirth Folk Club held a series of very popular festivals at Viewfirth in the early seventies which attracted a worldwide audience and some of the biggest folk act of the time. The sessions were held in various hotels etc around town and culminated in an outdoor concert all day Saturday.
Petty political squables led to the end of this club and pettiness stopped it re-emerging in a different form.

----------


## Jeid

> And this is from a guy who walks like he holding a plectrum between his cheeks?      :P


Better than walking with a stick between my cheeks  :Wink:

----------


## Jeid

> Get along to the BIG GIG on the 9th Aug.Tell all your friends about it and hopefully it will be a great day.Only £3 as well.Remember T in the Park had to start somewhere!

----------


## zebedy

> Better than walking with a stick between my cheeks



A stick is my weapon of choice,

But why don't you do what your given title of " Guitarist " is and put a note in it?
 :Smile:

----------


## Jeid

Me? A Guitarist? lolz

----------


## zebedy

> Me? A Guitarist? lolz



Ofcource your a guitarist Jeid! Didn't I see you in that Film " Deliverance " ???

----------


## zebedy

Yes I was right I did see you in the film Deliverance!

----------


## Tubthumper

> Surely you're in retirement now?


 Can't find anyone who'll have me. I have to play with myself now...

----------


## Jeid

I'm sure that's been the case for a few years now  :Wink:

----------


## zebedy

- haha

----------


## Jeid

oi oi... that be mine!

----------


## Tubthumper

> I'm sure that's been the case for a few years now


For exactly four years now.

----------


## Jeid

Hells bells, a veteran like yourself needs to get back in the game!

----------


## Tubthumper

> The Viewfirth Folk Club held a series of very popular festivals at Viewfirth in the early seventies which attracted a worldwide audience and some of the biggest folk act of the time. The sessions were held in various hotels etc around town and culminated in an outdoor concert all day Saturday.
> Petty political squables led to the end of this club and pettiness stopped it re-emerging in a different form.


 G2, were the various gigs or the outdoor concert free? Formal clubs (which can be brilliant for getting things moving) can end up as a total nightmare if personal agendas get control. 
Any hints for a rejuvenation of the FC, or for helping get a better run at the Big Gig?

----------


## Tubthumper

> Hells bells, a veteran like yourself needs to get back in the game!


Of course it may have been more than four - But then as a drummer I wouldn't know

----------


## Jeid

Is that because you can only count to four? haha

----------


## Tubthumper

My flams have sunk, my cymbals have dropped and I paradiddle constantly - who would have me??

----------


## Tubthumper

> Is that because you can only count to four? haha


 Finally!
There's not much gets past you, is there? Who was it said drummers were slow on the uptake...

----------


## Gleber2

> G2, were the various gigs or the outdoor concert free? Formal clubs (which can be brilliant for getting things moving) can end up as a total nightmare if personal agendas get control. 
> Any hints for a rejuvenation of the FC, or for helping get a better run at the Big Gig?


The outside gig was free but the indoor ones had a charge. I was never involved in this festival as I didn't live in Caithness at the time.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Is that because you can only count to four? haha


drummers actually count in multiples of 2, as drummers (bonham being the exception) only use 2 sticks. So show me anyone that counts to 4 & I'll call them a bassist & anybody that counts to 6 is a guitarist. Obviously anyone that counts to 7 & beyond is obviously martian or somewhere equally far out.

where'd this come from anyhoo............................oh yes ROB FEST, in neon lights flying from every major landmark in the world with supergrass headlining

LOL ZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE to y'all sirs :: 

TBG08....................PA preps starting on Monday, GROAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wich reminds me there's a bebo group for TBG08, & also reminds me I'm a moderator as well. Who did that to me anyway??????? reckonings will be had once I've been told by uppiemurray how to conduct it properly

MONCUR what's the URL for TBG08 anyhow??

----------


## Chobbersjnr

LMAO somebody (ratpack doorman) reckoned that I looked like this geeser, zeb are you suggesting I look like Jeid. Sorry Jeid it wasn't intentional you understand :Wink:  it's a drummer thing




> Yes I was right I did see you in the film Deliverance!

----------


## moncur

> MONCUR what's the URL for TBG08 anyhow??


http://www.bebo.com/thebiggig2008

----------


## WeeRob

Hmmmmm...

Reading through this thread, it seems people are missing some fundamental points.

Obviously, while the Big Gig is IN Caithness it isn't regarded by the populace as serving the needs of the county ie being a "Caithness" festival - that's why this thread started!

Loopallu, Wizard, Homegame and Wickerman are all held in rural areas with small populations - no one has yet to contradict that. So why is Caithness inherently different to these areas??

Also on the subject of the Caithness folk fest... I believe there was one in Wick at the same time period organised by noted poet, historian and nice bloke David Morrison.

With regards to having it in a hall... assembly rooms? Or are they still in a state of disrepair? 

Plus Supergrass are a great band, eh Chobbers?

Think some people, not naming names, need to take a chill pill. Just because a previous, hard rockin' guitar pickin' venture failed doesn't mean a poppier (cos thats what the 'grass are innit? popular?) will also go tits up.

And finally... Pepsi doubts if anyone in the county has the contacts to pull it off.. who says you have to live in Caithness to put this on??

----------


## rob murray

> Have I missed something!??!!
> 
> I along with a couple of other hero's were laughing earlier on in this thread at the suggestion of a caithness music festival, *BECAUSE THERE IS ONE!*
> 
> Yeah it might not be Monsters of Rock, but its a starting point. 3 years ago when we all started to talk about putting The Big Gig together we went through all this rubbish and decided to learn the lessons from Edge Of The World and start small.
> 
> Now in its third year it has hardly been the most successful enterprise ever, largely because of the weather, but I remember sitting in Veiwfirth field watching some of the early edge of the world fests and having a great time. Give The Big Gig time and support to grow and you never know, it might actually become popular.
> 
> Or Rob, maybe you could just rubbish that fest and start your own massive one straight off the bat, get Radio 1 to cover it and Junkie's like Winehouse and Docherty to headline it and your laughing. Cause it seems that's what your hell bent on doing now.


Im sorry that you interpreted my postings as a slur on the Big Gig, re read them and you will find that I never mentioned the Big Gig not once. I am not rubbishing anything, well done on the Big Gig.

----------


## guitarzan

Rob,

I don't think that The Big Mac is saying that any of your posts re: this Caithness Festival are a dig at the Big Gig.

I think that the point he is trying to make is that at the start of this post, Cesare suggested starting a summer festival...




> like a summer time one with live bands mabey a 2 day one? bring some money and tourism into the county plus give some of the talented residents a chance to show people there talent
> just  a idea i had


...which is a project that is already being undertaken in its entirety in the shape of the Big Gig.

Won't be able to attend the Big Gig this year due to an alternative appointment with the beer tent at the Orkney Show but should this new festival get the go-ahead give me a shout and I'll come along for sure - especially if Supergrass are playing  :Wink:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> anybody that counts to 6 is a guitarist


that's me knackered then

----------


## moncur

Way off topic but Supergrass are lethal live! Seen them at the Foo Fighters gig at Wembley and they sure know how to get a crowd going.

----------


## rob murray

> Way off topic but Supergrass are lethal live! Seen them at the Foo Fighters gig at Wembley and they sure know how to get a crowd going.


I havent seen them live, but personally, I've always found them musically inventive and energetic. Showing my age now...but Im going to see Pete Wylie ( The Mighty Wah ) at Belladrum...maybe get the story of the blues, yah never know !

----------


## zebedy

> Way off topic but Supergrass are lethal live! Seen them at the Foo Fighters gig at Wembley and they sure know how to get a crowd going.


That killed it....  :Confused: lol:

----------


## loganbiffy

Supergrass are an awesome band, they have produced great music since day one.

Moncur you are a lucky so and so for seeing them live  :Grin:

----------


## gollach

> anybody that counts to 6 is a guitarist


help required!
I understand need to count in any of 1*(!), 2, 3 & 4 but beyond that I struggle.  Why count in 6?

*normally reserved for hideously fast stuff

----------


## gollach

Seen this?

http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/HowTo:Make_a_Band

----------


## cesare

all i have to say is blah people takes my idea and twists it

hence why nothin good really comes out of wick

congrats job well done

----------


## cesare

blah wick is what it is and it will never change

----------


## Camra

Plus ca Change...plus cest a meme chose..........Name that tune!

----------

